# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Race Fans On Sunday Sept 20 2009 We Will Be Having Races At Park Lane Hobbies In Dyer Ind Races Start At 1 Pm Classes Are Mod Tjets , Afx Magnatraction Cars With Stock Car Bodys, Tomy Srt's Wust Have Road Race Bodys, And If Time Lifelikes With Stock Car Bodys And There Will Be A Car Show In The Parking Lot Starts At 1 Pm Entry Fee Is 10.00 50% Pay Out.come Early And Run A Few Laps On The Track And Theres Trains There To Come On In And Take A Look And Many Consignment Items Hope To See You All There Address Is 1080 West Joliet Street Dyer Ind.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Depending on how things progress .... you may be racing on something different at the shop soon ! Talk to Daryll and Greg as they picked up a routed track today i gave away to Daryll. It seems it may end up at the store for race nites.

Bear:wave:*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

bump bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

to the top


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Park Lane Hobbies* http://www.parklanehobbiesonline.com/
1080 Joliet Road
Dyer, Indiana 46311

(219) 322-1123









__________________


----------

